# 2012 LibTech T.Rice C2BTX Snowboard



## boarder boy (Apr 16, 2010)

It's a very aggressive board. I havn't ridden it but i've ridden similar and i dare say that for an intermediate, it will be difficult to progress with a t.rice. If you were going to go with the t.rice for oz i would go smaller than the 161.5 given your weight. The pointy tip on the 161.5 is a waste of space here. 
I would suggest a 157 in the t rice and i dare say you could go smaller than that in oz depending on your boot size. 
T.rice would be very stable but you might want something with a little more flex to allow you to progress.
Have a look at the TRS which is a little softer in a 157/154.

Anyone feel free to correct me if you think a 154 would be too small in Aus...but in a mervin board i don't think it is.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

Libs are priced pretty high. Worth it? I guess that is in the eye of the beholder. Some would say yes, and some would say hell no. I bought the 2011 TRice for $350 brand new so I felt great about that price, but not full retail. 

The TRice is a great board, but like the last reply says, it isn't a park board but more of an aggressive all mountain board.

What do you plan on doing in the park? If you are just hitting kickers than the TRice might be a great choice. If you are doing butters and rails, not so much. It's pretty stiff.


----------



## OzSnow (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm 6'3 and 170lb? 157 would be way to small and i'd lose control?
I've been riding for 5 years, on and off in the winter season, and just want to start to explore jumping.

My initial reaction to getting my board was the Ride Machete, DH 2 or the K2 slayblade.

If you can just throw me some board recomendations cause i'm kinda lost with all the options.

P.S, No price limit (b'day present)


----------



## alternatevista (May 26, 2011)

If you're mainly riding in Oz then a board like the T.Rice is a waste because there aren't really many good long runs, POW, or decent off piste areas (in comparison to most places in the northern hemisphere at least). For your weight 157 is going to be better than the 161, sure you lose a bit of effective edge but it's going to be a lot more fun to ride on and hit small park features. Board sizing is more closely related to weight than height, so a 161 for your weight is going to be very stiff. I'm 70ish kg's and ride a 151.5cm.

Most companies do a board like the Burton Custom Flying V (A good all-mtn mid-flexing board hybrid camber/rocker design) which would probably be more suited to your style of riding and Australian conditions. GNU Riders Choice, Never Summer SL off the top of my head, but look around. Of what you listed the Ride Machete is the best choice for you IMO.


----------



## skip11 (Jan 28, 2010)

After about 20 days the flex breaks in though so it's not as stiff as when you first bought it. My T.Rice is probably medium-stiff now.


----------



## boarder boy (Apr 16, 2010)

You're not too heavy for a 157 but i don't know what it's like being 6'3" (i can only dream). What size boot do you have? and what have you ridden in the past? Lib techs ride longer for their size and the effective edge on the t.rice is quite large. You're probably too tall for a 154 now that i think about it. Based on you're weight i question whether you need a 161.5 in aus.
I still maintain that you would probably benefit from something a little softer. 
I'm in a similar situation to you only i'm about a foot shorter, but with assistance from these forums i'm looking at the nitro rook, forum destroyer and Arbor Coda.
The machete looks like a really good board but again pretty stiff probs more of a jumper...i'll leave board suggestions to people who have had experience on them.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm 6'4'' 200lbs and ride the 161.5 TRice. It's the smallest board I've owned, but I find that it rides just fine for my size. At your size, a 157 should be fine especially since you won't be riding much deep poweder.

I'm not familiar with the terrain that you'll be ridinig so it's hard to recommend a board, but I bought the Rice for riding bigger steeper lines...espcially when there is powder (that's what I like most). If you don't have big/steep runs and don't have powder very often, you may want something a little more playful. The other suggestions already mentioned are pretty good. If you really want something like the TRice, but a little more mellow, the Lib TRS or the GNU Riders Choice are both good alternatives. Neversummer has a similar design as well, and the SL would be the tammer version....or even the Legacy which I think is a little less stiff than the TRice.


----------



## legends6spd (Jan 18, 2010)

OzSnow said:


> I'm 6'3 and 170lb? 157 would be way to small and i'd lose control?
> I've been riding for 5 years, on and off in the winter season, and just want to start to explore jumping.
> 
> My initial reaction to getting my board was the Ride Machete, DH 2 or the K2 slayblade.
> ...


no way is the 157 too small for you. i'm 185 and can ride 157 just fine. 157 would also b better especially if you are on a small mountain. if you are just in parks for jumps, then the T.Rice is fine. but for jibbing and buttering, i think it is too stiff a board.


----------



## Ballistic (Aug 31, 2009)

I have a Lib Tech banana magic and love the thing. I considered the t.rice and i would love to demo one. But spec wise.. the magic is what i chose. More multi purpose, and i already have some stiffer boards for when i want to go faster.

Is there mtns in oz? Where do you ride in oz anyway... Ayers Rock ???


----------



## legends6spd (Jan 18, 2010)

Ballistic said:


> I have a Lib Tech banana magic and love the thing. I considered the t.rice and i would love to demo one. But spec wise.. the magic is what i chose. More multi purpose, and i already have some stiffer boards for when i want to go faster.
> 
> Is there mtns in oz? Where do you ride in oz anyway... Ayers Rock ???


i have a banana magic as well and love the thing. in terms of playfulness i have more fun on the magic than i do on the t.rice. but the t.rice is better suited for freeriding and pow conditions


----------



## boarder boy (Apr 16, 2010)

Ballistic said:


> Is there mtns in oz? Where do you ride in oz anyway... Ayers Rock ???


Might as well be....

OzSnow, they're having free demo boards at buller this weekend....


----------



## OzSnow (Jun 4, 2011)

I think i've decided on the new Never Summer 2012 SL.
I'm only 16 and want a relatively safe board and i think that'll give me the fun and security I want so i can shred and hit the park
Hopefully my US 12 feet will fit into the 158cm board with a 25.3 waist.
Thanks for the help guys 

http://mtnweekly.com/wp-content/uplo...owboard-04.jpg

P.S, Ballistic there is snow here, it's just ice and crap, i'm sick of it and i'm going to hit Japan and Utah up when i'm finished school


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

OzSnow said:


> I think i've decided on the new Never Summer 2012 SL.
> I'm only 16 and want a relatively safe board and i think that'll give me the fun and security I want so i can shred and hit the park
> Hopefully my US 12 feet will fit into the 158cm board with a 25.3 waist.
> Thanks for the help guys
> ...


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

253mm is pretty narrow for size 12 boots. You might be okay, but I'd be a little nervous.[/QUOTE]


----------



## legends6spd (Jan 18, 2010)

OzSnow said:


> I think i've decided on the new Never Summer 2012 SL.
> I'm only 16 and want a relatively safe board and i think that'll give me the fun and security I want so i can shred and hit the park
> Hopefully my US 12 feet will fit into the 158cm board with a 25.3 waist.
> Thanks for the help guys
> ...


25.3 sounds really narrow for size 12. why not go w/ a legacy bro? it's the wider version of the SL


----------



## Ballistic (Aug 31, 2009)

OzSnow said:


> I think i've decided on the new Never Summer 2012 SL.
> I'm only 16 and want a relatively safe board and i think that'll give me the fun and security I want so i can shred and hit the park
> Hopefully my US 12 feet will fit into the 158cm board with a 25.3 waist.
> Thanks for the help guys
> ...


good on you OzSnow.. i like to see young people pursue and attain thier dreams.. even if the cost is traveling around the world:thumbsup:


----------



## gyuva (Apr 26, 2011)

I’m looking for the ideal size snowboard. Parameters are height: 184cm (6 “) Weight: 83kg (183lbs), boot size 11.5 (Burton Ion). groomers 50% , pow 25%, 25% of using park . I've read many opinions, but I can't decide whether 157 or 161.5 would be better for me. I love the deep snow, but I am afraid there is little to 157, but a large jump in the park at 161.5 for me?


----------



## alternatevista (May 26, 2011)

With reverse (or hybrid in this case) camber boards the natural shape of the board will float on POW regardless of length. I ride an undersized board (151.cm for 70ish kg) and had no problem with it on the good days in Japan. The T-Rice is a super aggressive board and is going to be great for POW and hitting massive jumps, maybe not ideal for park / jibbing about.

Something like the GNU riders choice (which I ride) is still hybrid camber but is less aggressive and more flexy so it's more fun on groomers and better in the park, but still handles the POW fine. If you think you're going to start spending more time on epic back-country runs then grab the T-rice, otherwise something along the lines of the Riders Choice / Custom V / most Never Summer boards will be better suited to your style of riding.


----------



## Steez (Jun 25, 2011)

look at the rome agent rocker, it has the hybrid camber and is great for all mountain freestyle so you can do all your runs as well as hit the park.. it's not a noddle but its not STIFF its probably a 5-6 out of 10 in stiffness


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm torn between this board (161.5 HP) or the NS Heritage but am leaning towards the t.rice. My local mountain is known for it's low snow base icy boiler plate groomers or it's massive dumps depending on the time of season. I love a good stiff board but I'm kind of looking forward to trying magnetraction. The epic BC powder mountains are also a 6 hr drive and I think this stiff bitch is the do all deck I'm looking for. Cartels are looking good this year too since they backed off that forward lean and stiffened them up a bit. Still trying to decide but I know for a fact I've got a new set-up coming this year


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

I like pro models.


----------



## Ballistic (Aug 31, 2009)

Dano said:


> I'm torn between this board (161.5 HP) or the NS Heritage but am leaning towards the t.rice. My local mountain is known for it's low snow base icy boiler plate groomers or it's massive dumps depending on the time of season. I love a good stiff board but I'm kind of looking forward to trying magnetraction. The epic BC powder mountains are also a 6 hr drive and I think this stiff bitch is the do all deck I'm looking for. Cartels are looking good this year too since they backed off that forward lean and stiffened them up a bit. Still trying to decide but I know for a fact I've got a new set-up coming this year


Dano, what hill is closest to you in Edmonton? Is sunshine very far? I guess revy isquite a drive. I didnt knoew edmonton area has mtns.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

Ballistic said:


> Dano, what hill is closest to you in Edmonton? Is sunshine very far? I guess revy isquite a drive. I didnt knoew edmonton area has mtns.


Jasper's the closest, a couple hours drive. Sunshine and Lake Louise are about 5 hrs from the door to the parking lot, it sucks but it's still a manageable day trip. Revy, KH, and Fernie are worth it but you gotta make a 3 day trip out of it. Not like having 3 mountains in the city and being 1.5 hrs from Whistler and Baker. God I hate you:laugh:


----------



## ckang008 (May 18, 2009)

I wonder how much heavier is the non horsepower version vs horsepower. Have someone weigh these two boards before?

Trice is a very aggressive board But can barely hold any wax vs my neversummer or uninc


----------



## gyuva (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi guys! I'm going 157 all mountain and park, how to behave deep snow? Even I did not use it, set the bindings back a bit (0,75-1")? Or do not have to? I am 6.1 "and 185lbs .....


----------

